# Therapy Dog ( and handler )Training



## Max's Best Friend (Jul 7, 2010)

I live in Northwest New Jersey. Anyone know of places that provide training for therapy dogs ( and their handlers ) Max and I live with a very hyperactive ADHD kid, and a disabled wife/mommy. We both are caregivers for each of them. So we would make a good team for therapy to kids with issues, or disabled and the elderly. I have family experience with a variety of medical, psychological, and physical issues, for both children and adults. If we both are trained properly, we can do a lot of good.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Check out www.tdi-dog.org and www.deltasociety.org. They're the two major organizations that certify therapy dog teams.


----------



## audreyannlow (Mar 5, 2007)

TDI, Inc. is great! We started off with them. I don't personally like some of Delta Society's exclusion of all protection/bitework-trained, wolf "hybrid", and raw-fed dogs, but their evaluation process may cover a bit more than TDI's (a good thing).

Either way, the testing standards for both organizations are extremely low, and you should probably aim for a much higher level with your dog.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

You might want to also check out Pets On Wheels.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

If you can't find any classes specific to therapy dog training, don't get discouraged. Brady and I belong to TDI, and we did most of our preparation via our obedience classes, because these tests really are a test of obedience and manners when you get right down to it. Many of the therapy organizations model their tests around the CGC, with the wheelchair/walker/crutches/strange gaits, etc sprinkled in. We spent TONS of time seeking out different places with different kinds of people so that I could walk him through crowds, greet people politely, and if you do that enough you'll find people in wheelchairs, with crutches and walkers, etc. who want to say hi to them. We also told our instructor what we were doing and she was more than happy to include a few of these things in each class.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

This is true.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

If there is a specific facility you would like to visit, give them a call and ask what therapy organization they use/require. An increasing number of facilities will work only with one specific organization.

Question two, is to look at what is available in your area. Where I live, we have a great Delta group but where I teach most of my classes, there is not a Delta group so that's not a program I can recommend unless one of the students wants to head a new group!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Are you anywhere near Randolph? I take agility classes out at Morris K9 Campus, love them! I know they offer a CGC class -- not specific to therapy dog work but the CGC test forms the majority of the tasks required for TDI (therapy dogs international), so it's certainly a good starting point. I've never tested for Delta or Therapy Dogs Inc. so I can't tell you what their requirements are. 

The CGC class at K9 Campus does require that you've taken a basic obedience class first. That is likely to be a requirement no matter where you look. If you've taken a class somewhere else, that's fine, but they may want to talk to you and/or meet the dog to determine what he knows. 

If that's too far, let me know where you are and I'll see if I can come up with any other places that would be more convenient.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Max's Best Friend (Jul 7, 2010)

thanks. Randolph is around a 50 minute drive from us.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Max's Best Friend said:


> thanks. Randolph is around a 50 minute drive from us.


LOL, I drive about 45 minutes to get there myself, but I'm not sure if you were quite looking for that long a drive. If you give me a better idea of what area/county you're in I might be able to come up with something closer.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Max's Best Friend (Jul 7, 2010)

Max's stomping ground is Phillipsburg, western warren county
Route 78 west exit 3, Last exit in New Jersey


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The TDI test is not much harder than the CGC, and I think CGC is a great first step.


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

I got an email from Paws-itive Experience in Rockaway that they are starting Therapy dog classes this month. I am thinking about it myself. Two of my dogs got CGC's there. If you are interested their phone #973-625-2495.


----------



## audreyannlow (Mar 5, 2007)

As others have said, the TDI test is a CGC with some medical equipment thrown in. If you go straight to the TDI test, you'll get your CGC with it.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I just posted some questions about Therapy Dog certification on another section of the forum. We're in Canada though...anyone do therapy dog work in Canada?


----------

